# Bodenablauf im Beton?



## geecebird (11. Sep. 2007)

Hallo,

habt ihr Euren Bodenablauf und die KG-Rohre mit Beton fixiert oder einfach nur mit Erde/Lehm befestigt?


----------



## Black1 (11. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf im Beton?*

Hallo Sven

Also ich habe den Bodenablauf in Beton gelegt.Rohre in Erde.

MfG Jürgen


----------



## kwoddel (11. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf im Beton?*

Hallo Sven

DITO!


----------



## geecebird (11. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf im Beton?*



			
				Black1 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habe den Bodenablauf in Beton gelegt.Rohre in Erde.



Danke dir für die schnelle Antwort. Das ist auch meine Überlegung, wobei ich noch Bammel habe, dass der Wasserdruck die Rohre zerdrückt. Mein Teich ist rund 1,60m tief. Weiß aber nicht, wie ich den Druck berechnen kann.


----------



## Black1 (11. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf im Beton?*

Hallo Sven

Mein Teich ist auch 1,5-1,6 m tief.Läuft so seit einem Jahr und keine Probleme mit der Verrohrung.Eine Formel kenne ich leider auch nicht.

MfG Jürgen


----------



## Annett (11. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf im Beton?*

Hallo Sven,

zum Thema Bodenablauf gibts hier noch jede Menge Infos..... da müßte fast jede Frage beantwortet sein. 
Ab Beitrag #45 gehts auch um Deine Frage.


----------



## stth (11. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf im Beton?*

Hallo Sven,

habe auch Beton verwendet bei 2m Wassertiefe. Siehe Beitrag 26.8.2007  'Still und heimlich ... ' unter 'Ich und mein Teich'.: 

Wegen Druck hab ich auch Gedanken gemacht aber der ist vernachlässigbar. Da '1 bar' gleich ist mit '1 at' und das einer Wassersäule von 9,81 m bei einem 1qcm Fläche entspricht ist bei 1,6 m Wassertiefe der Druck ca. 0,16 bar  ... und das ist für KG Rohre gut verträglich.

siehe auch: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bar_(Einheit)  

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## geecebird (11. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf im Beton?*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Sven,
> 
> zum Thema Bodenablauf gibts hier noch jede Menge Infos..... da müßte fast jede Frage beantwortet sein.
> Ab Beitrag #45 gehts auch um Deine Frage.



*zwinker* Den Thread kannte ich natürlich, hat mir bei der Fragestellung aber leider nicht geholfen ;o)


----------



## geecebird (11. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf im Beton?*



			
				stth schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Sven,
> 
> habe auch Beton verwendet bei 2m Wassertiefe. Siehe Beitrag 26.8.2007  'Still und heimlich ... ' unter 'Ich und mein Teich'.:
> 
> ...



Hi Stefan,

diese Sichtweise hat mir bereits jemand näher gebracht und ich habe das auch verstanden. Meine Bedenken gehen aber mehr in die Richtung, dass da nun ein mit Wasser gefülltes PVC-Rohr mit rund 10 cm Lehm bedeckt im Boden liegt und darauf das gesamt Wassergewicht von oben drückt. Also die Frage, ob man nicht besser auch die Rohre einbetonieren sollte um eine Statil mit und über den Rohren zu gewährleisten. Ob schrieb man aber bereits, dass es wohl kein Problem sei


----------



## Digicat (11. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf im Beton?*

Servus Sven



			
				Haitu schrieb:
			
		

> Fallst du damit meinst, die Rohre einzubetonieren, dann rate ich dir dringend davon ab.
> Der Grund:
> Alles dehnt und schrumpt je nach Temperatur. Ein Rohr dehnt sich stärker als Beton. Dehnt oder schrumpft das Rohr wird es vom Beton daran gehindert. Das Rohr wird unweigerlich reißen weil das Material sich nur noch in den Hohlraum des Rohres erweitern kann.
> Falls man auf Beton nicht verzichten möchte sollte man das Rohr mit Fließ umwickeln (Für einen Hohlraum zwischen Rohr und Beton sorgen in dem sich das Rohr bewegen kann).
> Sand reicht aber allemal, sofern er nicht nur drunter sondern auch bis 10cm drüber gefüllt wird.


Aus diesem Thema  

Alles Klar  

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Olli.P (11. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf im Beton?*

Hi,



Wie machen das denn die Straßenbauer bzw. Bauunternehmen????

Betonieren die die KG-Rohre auch ein............ 

NEIN.......... selbst wenn der Kanalisationsanschluß in der Straße 2m oder tiefer liegt............ 

Ich habe nicht mal meinen BA einbetoniert............ habe den so in den gewachsenen Boden eingelassen..........
Allerdings hatte ich auch nicht viel Freiraum um meine Verrohrung anzuschließen.........


Und jetzt nach ca. 1 Jahr ist immer noch alles dicht und da wo ich es hingesetzt habe....................


----------



## sabine71 (11. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf im Beton?*

Hi,

ich habe den Bodenablauf in Magerbeton gesetzt und die Rohre in Schmiersand verlegt.
10 cm Schmiersand unter und über den Rohren.

Unser Teich ist ca. 1,80 m tief.


Viel Erfolg weiterhin.


----------



## stth (11. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf im Beton?*

Hi,

als 'Studierter' noch ein Hinweis:
Der Druck im Rohr (von innen an die Wände in ALLE Richtungen) entsteht doch weil das Wasser mit seinem Gewicht von oben durch den BA drückt

Nun, da der Druck ein reiner Gewichtsdruck ist wird er sich gleichmässig verteilen und sorgt unter anderem, dafür das dein Filter Wasser bekommt. Anders wäre es bei geschlossen Systemen. Da erhöht der Gewichtsdruck nach den inneren Druck und der kann da nicht weg! Zeichne Dir mal sogenannte 'Kraftpfeile' und du wirst sehen, das sich der Druck zum Teil durch 'Innendruck im Rohr' und Aussendruck durch Gewicht aufhebt bzw. verstärkt. Da die Rohre aber in Sand/Beton liegen ist das kein Problem wegen der Druckaufnahme. Stell dich auf ein KG Rohr oder springe drauf. Unter Berücksichtigung deines Gewichtrs kannst du schnell den Druck ausrechnen wobei ein Rohr ohne ' dämpfenden Sand runterrum' brechen würde. :crazy:  

Alles Klar
Gruss
Stefan


----------



## stth (11. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf im Beton?*

Ach ja, fast vergessen. Siehe was Olli geschreiben hat ... ist die gleiche Antwort nur einfacher ausgerückt. 
Gruss
Stefan


----------



## RKurzhals (11. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf im Beton?*

Hallo Sven,
die Abwasser-Rohre aus einem Wohnhaus liegen in der gleichen Tiefe. Die darüberliegende Erdschicht ist sogar schwerer als eine Wassersäule gleicher Höhe, auch wenn das auf den ersten Blick nicht so aussieht. Meine Meinung:
kein Thema, das KG-Rohr hält dem Druck stand, einziges Problem (wie oben angedeutet) ist die Bewegung einer Folie durch Setzbewegungen des Bodens, die die Nahtstelle zum Ablauf undicht werden lassen könnte. Schau doch mal bei Thias vorbei, der hat eine Bodenabsaugung statt Bodenablauf als Alternative.


----------



## Annett (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf im Beton?*

Moin,

ich kann nur nochmal auf den Bodenablauf-Beitrag von Sabine verweisen.
Weiß nicht, warum das dort angeblich nicht richtig drin stehen soll? 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/5940/page-6
Alleine Jochens Äußerungen in dem Thread sollten doch reichen.


> befolge Otto`s Rat, einbetonieren ist nicht gerade ideal für KG Rohre, wenn man einbetoniert unbedingt mit Vlies umwickeln!
> 
> Ein gut eingesandetes Rohr, hinter und unterfüllen nicht vergessen, wird dir kaum auseinendergleiten.
> 
> ...





> Ich habe schon sehr oft in Rohrgräben tiefer als 2,0m gearbeitet, bisher hatte ich noch nie ein KG-Rohr gesehen das den Druck nicht ausgehalten hat, aber leider schon oft Rohrabrisse reparieren müssen die durch Einbetonieren ohne Vlies und Absenkungen gerissen waren.


Er macht das übrigens nicht hobbymäßig.


----------



## Digicat (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf im Beton?*

Servus Annett

    

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------

